# Nacer hacer algo



## Istari

Como se diria "nacer hacer algo"

Por ejemplo:

Me nace besarte cuando te veo.
Me nacio escribirte para contarte mis problemas.
No me nace confiar en el, porque siento que es hipocrita.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mel0die

Je dirais "donner envie de faire quelque chose".
Mais j'attends la confirmation de quelqu'un qui maîtrise mieux l'espagnol


----------



## chlapec

Peut-être, pour garder le ton:
L'envie me prend de t'embrasser quand je te vois...

Mais pour la dernière phrase, ça pourrait aller, peut-être: J'ai de la peine à lui faire confiance...


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
D'accord avec chlapec: L'envie me prend de...
ou  je sens l'envie de ... / lorsque ... il me vient l'envie de ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *Chlapec *y *jprr*.

También, para la tercera: *j'ai du mal à...*

Il faut dire que l'expression "me nace", apparemment utilisée dans certaines régions d'Amérique Latine, n'est pas d'usage en Espagne.


----------



## Istari

Je vous ai entendu dire cette expression en espagnol, mais le Sud de l'Espagne

merci pour les réponses.


----------



## suroeste

Hola !

et pourquoi pas tout simplement "j'ai envie de" / "je n'ai pas envie de" ???


----------



## yserien

De acuerdo con Victor, en España no significa nada.


----------



## swift

Hola:

"Nacerle a uno hacer algo" es en efecto una locución verbal vigente en países americanos. Me pregunto si habrán ustedes escuchado aquella canción de Juan Gabriel que dice: _Me nace del corazón / decirle que usted es mi vida / que no sé vivir sin usted (bis) / disculpe que se lo diga_...

Esa expresión se usa para significar que uno se siente naturalmente impulsado a hacer algo por alguien (o para alguien).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## suroeste

Hola !

despues de buscar durqnte horas, he encontrado eso en el "Diccionario de español usual en México" :

*8*_ Nacerle a uno algo _Aparecer un sentimiento, una emoción o una sensación en uno espontáneamente: _nacerle a uno ayudar a los demás._

Quizás correspondrá  

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


suroeste said:


> despues de buscar durqnte horas, he encontrado eso en el "Diccionario de español usual en México" :


Vous l'aviez dans le forum d'à côté .
Dans le Solo español :


> _me entran ganas, me sale natural_, _no puedo evitar_



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## suroeste

Merci !!!

j'ai encore besoin de me familiariser avec ce, pardon ces, forums,

ce qui me console, c'est que des membres plus anciens n'en ont pas eu l'idée plus tôt...!!!


----------



## swift

No precisamente porque no se nos haya ocurrido, sino porque no necesariamente nos gusta.  Además, basta con que un forista familiarizado con las expresiones hispanoamericanas explique. 

Pienso que tu definición, Suroeste, es muy útil. 

Aquí va otra, de la Academia mexicana de la lengua:



> *nacerle       *a alguien. loc. Querer, darle la gana.
> 
> Fuente: Diccionario Breve de Mexicanismos. http://www.academia.org.mx/dicmex.php



Saludos,


swift


----------



## suroeste

Merci Swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Por supuesto Swift, jamás pretendí decir que la búsqueda de Suroeste fuera inútil, solo me hizo gracia lo de "buscar durante horas".

Suroeste, me parece que "membres plus anciens" está soy yo, pero estaba ocupada con otra cosa... désolée.

Revenons à nos moutons.
Cette explication tirée du SE me paraît très valable et nous permet d'affiner les réponses.


> _me entran ganas_


- j'ai envie / l'envie me prend comme vous l'avez déjà dit, c'est parfait.


> _me sale natural_


On peut imaginer des contextes.
- Swift siempre busca explicaciones precisas y técnicas, le nace => Swift donne toujours des explications techniques, c'est sa nature / il est d'un naturel minutieux


> _no puedo evitar_


- Gévy siempre tiene una risa preparada, le nace => Gévy a toujours la rigolade en réserve, elle ne peut pas s'en empêcher / pas question d'inhibition !

(Ya sabéis que soy nula buscando ejemplos )


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Autre exemple: Quand je vois les exemples qu'offre Martine, *ça me démange de* la taquiner (me nace, es cierto, y el parto en este caso no es de los difíciles, ji, ji, ji...). 

Bisous, Martine, et bonne année ! 

Gévy


----------



## Istari

Y por ejemplo si deseo decir:

Te nace decirme

estaría bien:

vous sentez comme si on disait.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Istari said:


> Y por ejemplo si deseo decir:
> 
> Te nace decirme
> 
> estaría bien:
> 
> vous sentez comme si on disait.


No, no tiene sentido en francés.
Si entendí bien las explicaciones sobre el significado no correspondería a lo que buscas decir.
Confirma que quieres decir: 
- te apetece decirme.

Y ¿emplearías la frase así, sin complemento?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## esteban

Aclaro por si las moscas que “te _apetece_ decirme“ se suele usar más bien en España. De hecho, me parece que es el único país hispanohablante donde se emplea con el sentido de “te _animas_ a decirme“... Ahora, siempre y cuando “te nace decirme“ tenga ese sentido (en Colombia se entendería pero no se usa la expresión), podría ser:

¿Te nace decirme? <=> Alors, tu te décides à me raconter ?

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Istari

exactamente. te apetece en ese contexto tiene el mismo significado que "te nace"

efectivamente estoy tratando de decir: si sientes que quieres decirme, con el mismo contexto de la pregunta inicial..

tu te décides à me raconter suena bastante bien... aunque no estoy seguro que sea el significado exacto al que me refiero.

Saludos


----------

